# Sora Upgrade?



## nodaknat (Feb 19, 2007)

My girlfriend has a Specialized Dolce with Sora-level components. They seem to be a bit finicky about staying in adjustment...particularly the brakes/front dr. We've been discussing an upgrade to 105 (the new stuff looks pretty good), but I don't have much experience with that groupo. Has anyone done a similar upgrade and noticed an appreciable amount of performance improvement? Would it be worth it? Comments?

Thanks!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

You are likely better off selling that bike and buying a new one with the parts you want. Sora is 8 speed so to upgrade those parts you can't just mix-n-match, it is going to take a whole new drivetrain and shifters at a minimum.

Parts by themselves are a whole lot more expensive that when they come on a new bike.


----------



## flyboy50 (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok, I did exactly what you did, but I got most of the stuff used. :thumbsup: On ebay, I got 105 10 speed sti levers for $150 (BRAND NEW). I found some ultegra triple cranks for $100, but they were a little worn out. Found a brand new 105 rear der for $45. Bought new dura ace chain from performance for $30, new 105 cassette from ebay for $40, and new front der from lbs. Huge improvement over sora, I would definately reccomend doing this. If you go with ebay, be careful and try to buy new or lightly used stuff. 

If you don't like shopping around and piecing together components, dump the old bike and buy a package deal. bikesdirect.com has some nice deals, but I'm sure there are plenty of other sites (or bike shops) that will cut you a deal.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Agreed. If she knows she's loving to ride, sell the bike (actually, entry level Sora-equipped bikes seem to hold their value well because there's such a strong market for entry level bikes... you'll probably be able to get $400 for it. With that and the $$ you'd spend on a 105 gruppo, etc., you could probably find an Ultegra equipped bike (or nearly) or else just save some $$.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Agree with MB1 and JT, better to sell off Sora bike and look for 105 equipped bike. Even a used bike with upper level components.


----------

